# My new '11 YT4500



## KTMracer (May 3, 2011)

Just got my new YT4500 with Kohler 26HP Courage. I have to top off the oil after 8 hours and after reading the manual for the oil recommendations, got dino Valvoline. My questions are:
-how long of a break-in period before I do the first oil change?
-should I go with a full-syn oil, being the motor is new?
-is Valvoline 10W30 SAE that is used for cars also good for the mower? I couldn't find the certification on the oil bottle other than that it is SAE

Other than that, love the mower for my 5 acres.
:usa:


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum KTMracer. My advice would be to follow the recommendations of your included owners manual on such a new machine! It's a matter of opinion on the synthetic verses dino oil. Usually, it's in the vicinity of 50 hours at which the break in oil is drained and replaced with fresh oil. Doesn't the manual touch upon that? Valvoline 10W30 SAE will certainly work in a mower. Any pictures of it? 
__________________


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Welcome KTM racer! I have had a few new boat motors and they all recomended that during break in I run the engine at different RPMs under light loads, let it cool and start the procedure over several times, kinda like putting a new piston, rings, wrist pin and bearing in a dirt bike. Makes since in all motors. Tell me me you have a dirt bike, pleeease. What kind of racing do you do? Back in 74 I started motorcossing, the hare scrambles and finally ended my racing carer with the enduro. I have a 94 CR 250 that I ride in the woods some. I live near White Rock Mountains in NW Arkansas, great trails!


----------



## KTMracer (May 3, 2011)

I did strictly Enduros in central LA, mostly in Breezy Hills and Camp Livingston. Started on '73 WCR Husky 450WR bored out to 500. Gave it up 7 years ago after marriage but it was ablast while it lasted


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

KTMracer said:


> Just got my new YT4500 with Kohler 26HP Courage. I have to top off the oil after 8 hours and after reading the manual for the oil recommendations, got dino Valvoline. My questions are:
> -how long of a break-in period before I do the first oil change?
> -should I go with a full-syn oil, being the motor is new?
> -is Valvoline 10W30 SAE that is used for cars also good for the mower? I couldn't find the certification on the oil bottle other than that it is SAE
> ...


1. After 5 hrs run time.
2. Thats completely to your preference, i use conventional oil.
3. Not sure someone may know for the Kohler i have a Briggs
I am sure you will get the info you need here.

Welcome to the Forum!..KTMracer.. We are glad to have you!..


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

When i bot my 92 white brand new- i mowed part of the yard and changed the oil the first time, then changed it after the next time i mowed- after that i went to regular season changes.

Ive run pretty much every grade of oil - 10w30, 10w40, SAE30 , 5w20 ,5w30 and never had an issue- BUT with the tractor being under warranty- id use what the manufacturer suggests so the warranty isnt voided.

Definitely wait to run full synthetic - let it properly break in before switching- if you dont, the motor will have serious issues in the future- id run the regular oil at least a season, then switch.

I cant really see what difference synthetic and regular oil in a tractor would do( besides the price)- I have tractors well over 20 years old and ran regular oil in them - as long as the oil is changed at regular intervals , it shouldnt matter.

Multi viscosity oil is for different temperature ranges - my white's owner manual states 10w30 should be used in the winter ( under a certain temp)and SAE 30 in the summer( over a certain temp) - its just so itll flow easier till it heats up.


----------



## KTMracer (May 3, 2011)

Thanks everyone for all your helpful suggestions. I'm going to do the break-in oil change this weekend after its first 10 hours. I look forward to being a part of this community as so far, it is me taking and not giving back. Cheers!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

KTMracer said:


> Thanks everyone for all your helpful suggestions. I'm going to do the break-in oil change this weekend after its first 10 hours. I look forward to being a part of this community as so far, it is me taking and not giving back. Cheers!



Your Welcome, and we are glad to have you... your participation is your contribution..


----------

